# Test Strip Rant



## Mel (May 2, 2014)

We have had the usual run in re test strips at the GP's. Teenage Daughter went into collect a regular script ( usually its me). She noticed that they had given her the wrong insulin ie back up not pump and the test strips were missing. she queried it and they said it was there policy and she couldn't have any more test strips due to their policies and a DR who have to come and talk to her about excessive usuage and the secretaries won't print it - told her to take a seat and they would be 5 minutes. 55 minutes later no Dr she asked to see the practice manager ( A levels coming up and stressed) who told her in front of a whole room of people she was breaking the rules, it was there policy and had she thought of sending her script to the pharmacy or doing it on line ( peads can't at our surgery!) She roared -told them what was the point as they always get script wrong and have done since she was 13( I reckon 2 out of 3 have to go back) she pointed out the requirements  for testing on a pump - told them she tests more than usual becasue of swimming and told them they might as well take the pump away then.  Apparently the whole queue said well done, they are useless here !!! Amazingly the manager went quiet and sorted the script out in 5 
Note to self take her with me more often


----------



## Bloden (May 2, 2014)

Can I borrow her?!


----------



## Sally71 (May 2, 2014)

Well done to your daughter!

But OMG, it's bad enough that they prevent T2s from getting strips, but to try to restrict them from a T1?!  And these are people who supposedly have medical knowledge?!  I think maybe you ought to change to a different GP surgery if they are that useless, or have you already tried?

I am speechless!  So far my GP and chemist have never argued about anything that we have asked for.  DSN did send them a letter explaining that my daughter needs unlimited access to test strips and should have them prescribed on request, not less than four boxes at a time.  It works... For now anyway,  hopefully that won't change


----------



## Northerner (May 2, 2014)

This is just ridiculous. I hope she got a profuse apology along with her strips, and that they learned a valuable lesson from their experience. Is there some sort of official body that can be contacted regarding such poor service? Try PALS:

http://www.nhs.uk/service-search/patient-advice-and-liaison-services-(pals)/locationsearch/363

They act as though they are doing us a favour - WRONG!!! They work for us, we pay for the service and to imply that anyone is using strips 'excessively' without knowing the first darn thing about the patient involved (well, they know she's T1, but clearly that means nothing to them) borders on malpractice in my opinion 

A huge cheer for your daughter for standing her ground and putting them in their place!


----------



## trophywench (May 2, 2014)

Do they have a Patient Panel at your doctors?

If not, does your daughter want to start one?  She'd make a bloody good Patient Advocate !

If not, one of DUK's Diabetes Voices.

Well done!


----------



## AlisonM (May 2, 2014)

Well done that girl! She's impressive for such a young one. I think however, that a formal written complaint to the local PCT/CCG or whatever it is called would be in order, copied to PALS. Also, if you can change surgeries, it might be a good idea.


----------



## HOBIE (May 2, 2014)

Why are things not easy ?  Good on her


----------



## Mel (May 2, 2014)

Sadly it is the only GP that will cover night time as we live in a village. However an official complaint is on its way.


----------



## Pattidevans (May 14, 2014)

Good for you Mel.

I'm on our patient's panel and we're actively looking for younger members, unfortunately they have to be 18 or over!  Your daughter's an ideal candidate!


----------



## Copepod (May 14, 2014)

Excellent way to deal with situation. Congratulations to Mel's daughter. Hope all goes well with your swimming and A levels, too.


----------



## Splats13 (May 20, 2014)

How totally ridiculous of them. I hope that they apologised profusely.
It's bonkers that practices restrict testing strips. The Department of Health don't actually advocate this from what I can find so it's all just a PCT money saving strategy at the expense of us lot who damn well need this. If we had a choice not to test as much we'd jump at it (who wouldn't want to have to do less of this and save the old pinkies!) but sadly that just isn't a luxury we have now is it?! Perhaps if they lived with diabetes for a few weeks they'd understand that we don't stamp our feet and ask for prescription items just for a laugh!


----------



## trophywench (May 20, 2014)

They are particularly useless at anything else, strips, aren't they?

You can't prick seedlings out, stir your tea or anything.  You could perhaps clean your nails with the corner of the electrode end, but can't think of anything else.

Whatever do they think we use them for if not testing?


----------



## Pattidevans (May 21, 2014)

The electronic end of used ones is quite good as a toothpick!


----------

